# Rockshox Reba vs Manitou Minute Pro



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

Hey guys, for aggressive xc/am mountainbiking on a hardtail, what would be better fork? the Rockshox Reba or the Manitou Minute Pro, or any other fork that you would recommend that is under 450$, a 26er and is 100mm of travel?

Thanks!


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

The Minute has a FAR superior damper, taperwall stanchions (vs strait gauge on the Recon) and a lighter air spring system. The Recon is a good fork but the Minute is a much better fork.


----------



## vk45de (Feb 1, 2009)

Would you say the Minute be equivalent to say a Reba?


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

Changed title to be vs reba instead of recon gold as it seems to be more viable...


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

I much prefer Manitou's products over Rock Shox's, just seem much more reliable and have a better range. I haven't played with a Reba since a 2009 though and I hear they have improved a lot. The Reba's are a boatload easier to rebuild, as much because Rock Shox seems to have the info more publicly as it is to them being physically easier to work on.

I've owned 4 Manitou units (2 shocks and 2 forks) not one has ever "needed" anything. one fork/shock combo are 2005 units that came stock on my K2 Apache bike and they are still running today and have never leaked oil, never leaked air, never had issues. I did change the oil once in both but it was near perfect looking and really didn't need it. The other 2 I had the bike only for a very short time but the fork/shock always ran smoothly and without issues.

I've had 6 Rock Shox's and every single one of them has had issues with in the first 6 months.. 2 shocks were crazy bad in the first month. Unfortunately I am still running a reba on the front of my 29er, the one good thing about it is I've rebuilt is so many times now I can do it with my eyes closed.  

to give the Rock Shox/Reba a fair shake..
I do know a few people who run reba's and absolutely love them and never have any issues.

but personally, I'd get a manitou. They are both going to be a decent fork and ride quality will be close to the same, but the manitou will usually be less $$$ for the same features (weight, lock out's, remote lock outs.. what ever) so why spend more?


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

I really like the 100mm Minute Pro I put on my '06 Marin Mount Vision frame. Very easy to set up and very plush. I've never really felt a hit with it where I thought "man I just bottomed that fork hard" But I'm getting all 100mm of travel on the O-ring I put on there. That brings up the point of how easy they are to maintain: The fork came without an O-ring on a stanchion and I wanted to put one on so set up would be easier, and I can also more easily monitor travel use during a ride. Dissassembly is very easy with basic tools, and you can even tune the damper without anything special in the shop.

On the fly damper adjustments are easy and very effective, as is the platform. It's also very responsive to air pressure changes with a pretty accurate air pressure vs weight chart on the fork leg. All of that makes it very easy to tune to your weight and riding style / conditions.

Doug


----------



## sanotter (Jun 2, 2012)

Thanks guys, so helpful, going to get the minute, as long as i can get over the colour scheme  going to have to choose between the slightly worse fork that looks better or the better fork that is a mis-match


----------



## Richard_ (Jan 11, 2012)

when your charging hard on the trails you wont care what color it is as long as if gives you what you need


----------



## thomllama (Oct 3, 2007)

Richard_ said:


> when your charging hard on the trails you wont care what color it is as long as if gives you what you need


ya.. and ya crash less if ya stop looking down at the stupid fork and look at the trail where your going...


----------



## Doug_J (Oct 5, 2009)

thomllama said:


> ya.. and ya crash less if ya stop looking down at the stupid fork and look at the trail where your going...


So THAT'S what the problem is! :thumbsup:


----------

